# Tips or advice?



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

I have a 10-gallon aquarium that is currently the home of 22 platy fry, but soon they will be moving to a new and larger home.

Besides the platy, I have a Chinese Algae Eater and a ghost shrimp in the tank and they will be staying. 

I was thinking of getting a few female betta for the tank. I've been keeping male betta for at least ten years now but have never had a female, so I'm unaware of any differences in temperment. I do know that you can have more than one female, together, though. 

Are there any tips or advice that you could give me as to what I need to prepare for? How many female betta can I have in a ten gallon tank? I was thinking three would be a good number but wasn't sure. 

Also, I don't want a betta from those cups at Wal-Mart or anything like that, so is there someplace online maybe that I can buy a rare and beautiful betta fish?

Thanks,
Brooke


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I would go for a few (2 in a 10 gallon, no more than 3 max) females that are not all that expensive. I have heard that they can get into fights as well so I would want to make sure that I understood their behaviors before buying an expensive bunch and then loosing them all.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

At least 3. 2 will pick on each other.


----------



## TTTT (Dec 13, 2008)

Try Aquabid.


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone, and thanks TTTT for the website. I checked it out and feel in love with the bettas there. =3

If I decided to get just one fancy male, rather than numerous female, what other fish do you suggest I have with it for a perfect set up? I've had plenty of fish with male bettas in the past and have never had a problem, but in your opinion, what is the best tankmate other than the answer of none?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Small, non-nippy tetras like silver tips or x-rays or glowlights. Stay away from serpaes, black skirts, etc. Harlequin or espei/porkchop rasboras are also a good choice 

Also, dwarf corydoras are a good bet. Check out corydoras pygmaeus, hastatus, and habrosus...cute little devils!


----------



## TTTT (Dec 13, 2008)

What trashion said


----------

